# Depression before starting traveling? aka prescription on the road



## johnny possum (Nov 4, 2016)

Been strongly considering hitting the road recently but there's one thing (amongst others) holding me back... wondering where the pills are gonna be flowing from... trying to cut down but when I stop taking them I get tired, unmotivated, maybe a little snappy. Been doing therapy for a while, get diet and exercise, still have difficulties without the things. Not sure if placebo or I really need whatever's in those blue shits.
Anyone else had this kinda issue before or while being a vagabond? Any advice, etc.? I know this the kinda thing you ask the psychiatric system but... you all know how that is


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 4, 2016)

thats a pretty tough question to ask, honestly ide say it was up to you whether you think you can handle it or not. alot of people have habits while traveling but most can be bought from the liquor store or some dude on a corner. i dont know many street dealers who sling anti depressants...

like you said ide be doing my best to keep weening down, and if you are in therapy take into consideration that that wont be available to you anymore at least not on a professional level. thats a tough question man.


----------



## tennesseejed (Nov 4, 2016)

johnny possum said:


> Been strongly considering hitting the road recently but there's one thing (amongst others) holding me back... wondering where the pills are gonna be flowing from... trying to cut down but when I stop taking them I get tired, unmotivated, maybe a little snappy. Been doing therapy for a while, get diet and exercise, still have difficulties without the things. Not sure if placebo or I really need whatever's in those blue shits.
> Anyone else had this kinda issue before or while being a vagabond? Any advice, etc.? I know this the kinda thing you ask the psychiatric system but... you all know how that is



Taper down your dosage slowly.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Nov 4, 2016)

I guess its personal to everyone, but depression is what took me off my depression and drinking habit. 

So maybe hitting the road will solve your need for those pills!! I mean... i feel like thats a gamble worth taking, no?


----------



## Tude (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi there - I was going to suggest narrowing down the title of your thread to be more pinpoint on basically how to get your prescription drugs, finding an area to fulfill some help - etc - while on the road but then I see other people have chimed in with some interesting and good advice so I'm leaving your title and just adding to it to get a little more media attention here. I know some guys I follow are vets so they hit the local veterans hospital - but what does someone do who is from Rochester NY and you are in Pittsburgh PA?

So allow me - I extended your thread title and I hope you get your information. and if I'm incorrect - let me know and I will change


----------



## Deleted member 17194 (Nov 5, 2016)

If you feel like you need them then do what you have to do to take them (stay put). If you can handle the emotional swing of abruptly quitting your meds and taking on the added stress of being your own mobile home... well... welcome back, you aren't crazy.

There are side effects to quitting meds, but there are side effects to taking meds too.

Ask yourself?


----------



## kokomojoe (Nov 5, 2016)

Maybe taper down and/or stick around a week or so after you've quit taking them and see how you feel. Depression is different for everybody so it's hard to say what can work for you when it's such a subjective thing.


----------



## SEMICHRIST (Nov 5, 2016)

drop the meds. the road IS your prescription. Id be depressed and om pills too if i was stuck in one place that I didn't wanna be.


----------



## Deleted member 17194 (Nov 5, 2016)

SEMICHRIST said:


> drop the meds. the road IS your prescription. Id be depressed and om pills too if i was stuck in one place that I didn't wanna be.


Idk, what if he has voices or homicidal / suicidal tendencies? Your next roaddog may maul you. Seems peaceful tho, riggght?


----------



## SEMICHRIST (Nov 5, 2016)

HardenedClay said:


> Idk, what if he has voices or homicidal / suicidal tendencies? Your next roaddog may maul you. Seems peaceful tho, riggght?


true. if you hear voices, don't take my advice. but judging by the original post it sounds like good ol fashioned middle American depression to me.


----------



## maddeningcrowds (Nov 5, 2016)

I think that for some people the road can help cure the problems that you have from being off your meds. At the same time for some it can only make it worse. It's up to you to figure that out for yourself, if I were you I'd maybe try to do a small trip without any meds and see how you put up, that way you can always fall back if shit gets really bad.


----------



## Deleted member 17194 (Nov 5, 2016)

maddeningcrowds said:


> I think that for some people the road can help cure the problems that you have from being off your meds. At the same time for some it can only make it worse. It's up to you to figure that out for yourself, if I were you I'd maybe try to do a small trip without any meds and see how you put up, that way you can always fall back if shit gets really bad.


Ya. Good idea on the short trip. Seems like a great way to figure yourself out. The last few posts are probably dead on... the road could be a better prescription. Fresh air never hurts


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Nov 5, 2016)

So I have two different prescriptions that keep me both alive and actually wanting to be alive. What I did was I contacted my psychiatrist and told him that I was moving and since I've been taking the same meds for fucking ever if he could just make it so that when my prescription expires I'll just call him and not have to come in. Secondly I filled my prescriptions with Walgreens. I know, not the cheapest, but they are able to access your files at any location and you can refill them online and tell them where you want to pick it up at.


----------



## caitimagines (Nov 6, 2016)

When I traveled abroad I got 3 months of thyroid pills at once. They'll usually do it if you tell them the length of time. 

I agree with the more forgiving gray area posters -- brain chemistry issues are real. Whatever works best for us as individuals -- no one knows your body like you, don't want to shock the system too much.


----------

